

Presenting PostHub - studio182
http://posthub.me

======
tzaman
To me, it seems like a poorly designed posterous/tumblr clone. I'll pass.

------
apapli
Perhaps add some screenshots, or tell us a little more about the app on your
site? There's not much to go by as-is...

~~~
twog
I agree. I would at least like to see a demo before taking the time to login
with my own twitter.

------
facorreia
So, they want to use my account to follow new people and update my profile.
Why?

------
dcesiel
Cool idea, but I'll stick with Github + Octopress.

------
xtrimsky_
website down ?

